# Question for those who do rally



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I run, but my dogs aren't nearly as well trained as yours. I HAVE to run because my dogs see the jump and they speed up to really jump. No hopping with *my* dogs! They usually have to get called back into heel position after I get past the jump. Probably not ideal, but we haven't ever lost too many points on that exercise.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't.... necessarily? 

I like to get Jacks lined up with the jump and sending him before I hurry up to meet him on the other side. Otherwise he tries to stay in heel position with me. 

So lined up means that as soon as I get into the "square" with the jump, I'm stepping slightly left so he's centered on the jump.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I run and call them to heel as they are jumping. Darby returns pretty well, Kirby not so much but she has been doing agility for awhile and is looking for the next jump.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I only did the jump when I was at the training place doing practice runs. I ran, but I thought that was easier!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I never ran. I just stayed at my normal pace and told my dogs to jump. Then call them to heel position.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Do you guys run or walk past the jumps? Back when I did rally with the other dogs, AKC was with the old rule that the handler _had_ to run by the jumps. But now that's been changed, and I've been practicing just keeping my heeling pace all the way past the jump. Since it's only a 16 inch jump, we can heel right up to the jump and Flip can just hop over it easily enough, and I thought it would be a lot easier to get him right back into heel position that way than if I had him run to take the jump.
> 
> Anybody see a downside to this?
> 
> We have one rally novice leg and are entered three times this upcoming weekend so it is possible we could be moving up to advanced next Sunday.


Um, a downside I see is once a judge for Open B placed the Figure 8 parallel and about 2 feet away from the dog on the outside turn - I lost 6 points that day for wide heeling LOL as King went over and tucked right in. My dogs have since been taught that heeling does not include jumps.

Edit to add: I didn't answer both questions, sorry. I heel several feet away from the jump, then cue 'Out' (with hands signal) 'over' as I run past and then drop my arm back into standard heel position as I cue 'Heel'


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think you need to ask your judge. The judges around here do NOT want you running. I believe the description says something about the handler passing by the jump..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Really? I've never heard that you're NOT supposed to run!

I've been practicing heeling towards the jump, and then when I'm just about a Flip-length stride away I point towards the jump and give the jump command. He goes ahead of me to do go to the jump (as far ahead as he can get in one stride), hops over, and then I immediately call him back to heel. The only thing that really worries me is he would probably be more likely to knock a bar that way, but he never has so far.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

We just got 2 legs in advanced rally this weekend and I approached the jump the way you described doing it with Flip. When I first started practicing I used to run but I found this got Jackson too excited. Now that I walk past the jump at my normal heel pace Jackson's coming back to heel position after the jump looks a lot smoother.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Really? I've never heard that you're NOT supposed to run!
> 
> I've been practicing heeling towards the jump, and then when I'm just about a Flip-length stride away I point towards the jump and give the jump command. He goes ahead of me to do go to the jump (as far ahead as he can get in one stride), hops over, and then I immediately call him back to heel. The only thing that really worries me is he would probably be more likely to knock a bar that way, but he never has so far.


I think if you give him plenty of space to get ready to jump, he should be fine. Your dog has been jumping his height for a while, right? This should be nothing for him. 

The dogs I see knocking the jumps over at class are really those dogs who don't know how to jump period or don't realize they have to jump before they and the owner are right in the sign square. 

So lining your dog up and giving him every signal that the jump is coming up even before you get into the square helps. 

^^^ I know you wouldn't be guilty of this. But this is all coming out after watching somebody with her pit-golden mix run through a jump, bumping the jump each time (this was at a fun match, she had 2 runs) - it drove me nuts.

@2golddogs - congrats on the new title (I think?)<:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Send Over Jump–Handler Passes By–While moving with the dog in 
heel position, the handler directs the dog to take the jump as the handler passes by the jump without any pause, hesitation or stopping. 
When the dog has completed the jump in the proper direction, it is 
called to heel position and the team continues to the next exercise.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I haven't done AKC Rally since we got our RE last November.
However, AKC rules based on the interpretation of those I have trained with is that: you are not supposed to run but walk and after the jump the dog is to return to heel position. I've done APDT Rally and APDT allows you to run.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Megora said:


> I like to get Jacks lined up with the jump and sending him before I hurry up to meet him on the other side. Otherwise he tries to stay in heel position with me.
> 
> So lined up means that as soon as I get into the "square" with the jump, I'm stepping slightly left so he's centered on the jump.


And ironically, the day or so after I typed this, I went to rally class and promptly forgot to do this on our first run. :doh: He pranced right around the jump three times before I figured it out. 

If I remember, I'll ask my teacher at class tonight if jogging up and past jumps is costly. She judges rally.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive seen a jump and then an about turn which then forces the dog to heel past the jump he just took. (just moving in the opposite direction)
Ive always heeled...command-jump then command-heel... never been dinged.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I just remembered another question! I used to know the answer but now I can't remember. The moving side step right - is that a step directly to the side or a diagonal step to the side?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*The moving side step right = *

-/

^ Basically you are stepping out with your right foot to the right of the sign (which will be in your path) and heeling your dog past. Your dog has to stay in heel position all the way.


* @ - @*

^ The halt sidestep right is the one that always gets me confused, but it's the one where you step directly to the side and your dog needs to go with you.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So your right foot would land ahead of your left foot, not even with it?

Back when I did rally with the other dogs it was still very new and judging was always changing on how it was to be performed. That particular sign changed a few times. Now I have trouble keeping up with it.

We show in two days and I decided tonight maybe I should look at the advanced signs and make sure Flip can do them. :uhoh:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> So your right foot would land ahead of your left foot, not even with it?


The way I was taught is to step out and forward with your right foot which will put you to the right of the sign and heel past to the next sign. The judge is mainly going to be looking at you dog and making sure that he heels with you.

My problem with this one, or where I've gotten mixed messages is how "tucked" the dog's rear needs to be for this sign. Maybe other people can give feedback.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jodie most of the judges want you passing on the right had side of sign. If you line Flip up with the sign and then just shift lanes so to speak.. I lead off with my right foot while telling him to heel .. Titan will just follow me right over.. I will be on tonight so looks through them all and you can ask all you want...LOL!


----------

